# Crow Hunting?



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Any Crow hunters out there? I was wondering what the benefits of crow hunting are? Are the birds edible? Are the feathers useful? Are they just animals to shoot for fun? There is so many damn crows around and I'm glad I heard that at least a few people shoot some. Would not mind going myself but I would like to have something useful to do with my kill. What weapons do you guys like to use?


----------



## Shoveler (Mar 17, 2001)

wolfgang510

Checkout www.crowbusters.com 

Shoveler


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Personally I don't believe in killing anything I'm not going to eat. Them big greasy looking crows don't look very appetizing to me!
I think it's kind of neat to hear 50 crows in a tree cawwing like crazy. They always move around alot so they don't really bother me too much when I'm hunting.
The only bad thing I know about them is that they rob the eggs out of other birds nests.


----------



## bivenser (Dec 1, 2000)

My brother, our friends and I crow hunt. It is a blast. We have decoys we set out and an electronic caller to bring them in. It is something else when you get a hundred crows swarming overhead. It is like something out of a Hitchcock film. Then a shot rings out and you remember you have a gun and the fun begins. We have had days when five of us have gone through 2 boxes of shells a piece by 10 a.m. We all use 12 ga. shot guns and three inch shells if we can find them. We have never eaten them but we are going to try the next cool day we go out. After we shoot them we lay them in the field as dead decoys. On warm days they look even less apeeling after laying in the sun for a few hours. If you have any other questions I will try and answer them for you.


Eric


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Not only do they take eggs out of other birds' nests, they eat the young chicks of many birds. Too many crows are definetly bad. And now since there invading the city you go to your car in the morning and the car is completely covered with crow crap. I mean completely, like you can't even see out the window.


----------



## Crowblaster (Jul 12, 2000)

Yes I shoot em. Use both a shotgun and a rifle. Rifle is alot harder cuz that is one smart bird! I have eaten a few...not bad I reckon. But not worth the effort to eat. Sometimes I will tear off the wings and feed the bodies to my buddies hogs.

I shoot em cuz I enjoy shooting em. Same reason I love blasting rats or pigeons. Nature is outta wack sometimes. I don't HARVEST animals either...I KILL em...

An electronic call is THE way to go with a shotgun (of course). I hunt late in the afternoon and leave the Johnny Stewart call on full blast till they show up. I hide under a stand of Oaks facing away from where they are coming from...check in the evenings or early mornings to see what direction they are flying...they tend to stick with the same route all of the time. I also have my dog with me...When the shooting starts she runs after the falling crows (and kills any live ones that are on the ground). An added plus to the dog is that the crows give her their full attention and I get alot more shots in before they leave. 

Then I will pick up all but one of the dead ones and head back under the trees for the next bunch. (The dead one will get their attention sometimes). If they don't come close enough take one or two of the dead ones and chuck em up in the air real hard. The flock will see a crow falling and come in to help it...gruesome I know but it works.

This routine works pretty good for me...


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

just can't see killing something just to to kill it, some people are varmit hunters , wonder if they eat the coyotes they shoot  i now think about it i did'nt eat the coyotes that i shot


----------



## Crowblaster (Jul 12, 2000)

I know what you mean about shooting to eat and I don't take any offense to what you said.

But, there are instances...like varminting...where it just doesn't work. I do enjoy shooting crows and I'll admit it. There are times when I got totally skunked and still had fun. During the summer I kill the rabbits that get onto my buddies farm at night. It's either that or poison...the gift that keeps on giving. Too many birds of prey plus the foxes (which are illegal to kill down here), ***** and skunks would die from poisoning too. 

You from or live in AK? I came real close to going there for good this year. Got a friend that lives in North Pole and been corresponding with someone who lives on Kodiak.


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

Crowblaster: You said it yourself, "You shoot Pigeons, rats, crows cause you enjoy it. So you shoot them for the enjoyment of the kill. You enjoy killing things. Thats you choice. Do You ever shoot things just for the meat to eat it
I and true sportsmen hunt animals and I don,t consider you as being a sportsman, we hunt for the food and for the enjoyment of being out in the woods. What we kill, we eat and feed our families with. I guess you wouldn,t just go to a firing range or a field just to shoot targets because you wouldn,t be killing anything. It,s your choice but never consider yourself a sportsmen.


----------



## Crowblaster (Jul 12, 2000)

Hey Flyfisher...what is your problem?

You obviously didn't read my post, or added something between the lines. My shooting rats, pigeons and crows cuz I enjoy it doesn't make me a sportsman or a hunter? Get offa yer high horse...did you ever shoot crows? Do you hunt deer, doves, quail because you have to or because you enjoy it? Killing is part of the whole experience...I don't harvest game I kill it. I am so sick of being PC. 

The fact that I kill the rabbits on a farm because they ruin crops means I enjoy killing? Maybe I should tell the farmer that he should go ahead and put out the POISON and kill every animal that comes into contact with it?

I have eaten a few of the crows I shoot but mainly they are killed to reduce crop damage. Do you KNOW any farmers? Do you know that they get extra deer permits to kill deer (which they often give away to others or eat themselves) and ranchers can kill every coyote that they see? Sometimes they let Varmint Hunters or ADC officers come out and kil lem...they don't eat those. They kill em. Varmint Hunters enjoy shooting Prairie dogs and yotes. There is a benefit to reducing their numbers.

As for target shooting yes I do some..competed in a couple of informal Benchrest Matches too. I shoot Sporting Clays and even tried Cowboy Action Shooting. One year I went through 6 cases of 22 ammo just target shooting. I am a member of the VHA and the NRA. I also managed a Gunshop for three year sand now work at a local Sporting Goods chain.

Personally I really don't care what you think of me. I am a Sportsman and don't need your acknowledgement, next time take a breath and think before you attack.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Hey Flyfisher
Just a quick question?
When you catch a king or walleye or even a rainbow that has a lamprey on it what do you do with the lamprey?


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

True Sportsman

true _adj_ , rightful, lawful, correct

sports'man _noun_ , a man who takes part in sports, esp hunting and fishing, one who plays fair....

Michigan has an open hunting season for crow from August 1st to Sept. 30th and from Feb. 1st to March 31st in zones 2 & 3. 

In a nut shell; a lawful hunter that follows the rules.

My opinion?, If something is hunted within the law and whatever someone does with the game; it's proper and their choice. I might not agree with the choice, but it's the hunters right. It's part of living in a country that gives people freedom. Example; I don't care to see millions of unborn babies murdered by abortions, but right now this is legal. The proper way to change things is to have the majority agree to change the law. 

I've been told that the landfills around Detroit are full of deer carcasses after the firearm season. It's fun to shoot the deer and show off the trophy, but some don't care to eat the meat. I'm sure there are other reasons for this too, like the meat went bad because it got warm, etc. 

It's OK to disagree with people and practices, but let's not make it a personal issue.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

crowblaster no i don't live in ak i WISH whats with this perfect outdoors flyfisher person maybe we should send him/her some night crawlers for xmas that way he can cacth some fish and be happier


----------



## Crowblaster (Jul 12, 2000)

Thanks fer stepping in Steve. Just to let everyone know..I do eat the rabbits and deer I kill. 

As for being a "true" sportsman...i don't nee dto defend myself to Flyfisher really and shouldn't have responded/acknowledged his attack. Oh well...

Treehunter2...the reason I asked is you live in AK is because your signature is Alaska Outback. I am planning on going there in the spring, meant to do it already this year. If anyone is interested in a roadtrip there lemme know. I will post more on it at a later date. Did tons of research and even know people that live there. Tons of jobs there too, believe it or not. 

Thanks fer the support too TH2.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

i just wanted to add the disease aspect of crows. They are an important vector in the West Nile Virus. Althought they do not transmit the disease directly to each other, that requires the mosquitoe, I believe its important to keep their numbers in check.


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

Crowblaster: After reading what I wrote last night I do want to apologise to you and anyone else I offended by my stupid comments. I had a little to much to drink and I no I offended you. 
I thought back to when I lived on a farm and my grandfather use to shoot crows and rats also to protect his cherry trees and grain. I did get out of hand and I hope you and others I offended accept my apology.


----------



## Crowblaster (Jul 12, 2000)

Flyfisher...It takes a real man to admit his errors and even a bigger one to apologize for them. I was just surprised at what you said, not really offended. 

If anything you have earned my respect...not that it matters. Beer muscles are a terrible thing


----------

